# Completely messed up aerosol spray paint for scratches, PLEASE HELP!



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello people,

I scratched my Yaris's bumper pretty bad the other night, since it was going to cost me at least 200 pounds to fix it. I bought a aerosol spray paint and spray clear lacquer myself last week in an attempt to repair the massive scratches and little scratches on both side of the car, now I wish I have never started doing it...

First I use the grey primer I bought from Halford on the scratches first, then use Grit 800, 1200 and 2500 to flat the blobs out. Here is what it looked like before I started spraying...








[/URL][/IMG]

Then I used newspapers and tapes to cover the areas around the scratches, sprayed each scratches with 5 coats, 30 minutes drying time in between. Last I sprayed em with Clear Lacquer, 5 coats again, then I have left with these...








[/URL][/IMG]

When I took off the tapes and newspaper, some of the paints have peeled off along with the newspapers and tapes...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

So now I have left with these white rims around the areas I have sprayed, how do I get rid of those and blend in with the rest of the color? Also for the scratch that part of the paint has peeled off, do I need to wet sand it take off the whole paint and spray paint that area over again?








[/URL][/IMG]

Also to make the matter worse, as I was doing it I was thinking let's do the back of the car as well, now I left with these really rough feeling paint as you touch it.

Thank you in advance guys, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

This is what I don't understand on Dw 
People who want to look after there cars but try and get a good result using aerosols!
You live and learn young man
Hopefully you will learn that's a complete **** up


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

**** me, think its a wet sand and hope in all honesty but failing that bend over and lube up at the body shop


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Take it in mate and get it done properly..

Unfortunately no amount of DIY elbow grease will sort that.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

wow that's bad! if you want to get in to painting for a hobby get an old panel to practice on, if you just want to save money it never really works out.


now do you realise that 200 to repair scratched paintwork is actually a bargain?:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sorry to say no amount of effort is going to put any of that right, take it in and get it done properly


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Feck me that brings a new meaning to a smart repair being A4 size.

At least you have admited you've messed up, honestly your better of leaving it to the professionals. No matter how much advice we can give that all needs to taken back and start again. Best option save your money and have it done properly at meat then it will look right.


----------



## Gretsch-drummer (Sep 17, 2010)

How come you didn't try put paint/lacquer into the scratch and then flat and buff it?, like how stone chips are repaired.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id try and use a polisher and remove what you can , rattle cans are ok if you know what your doing . i can do mirror casings etc with aerosol but ive yet to attempt a blend !


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

wet sand the area and machine polish it. will look 10x better


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

thats the reason pro painters charge good money to do it right!!!


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

OP I admire your balls for owning up and showing that spraying isn't quite as easy as it's made out to be.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> This is what I don't understand on Dw
> People who want to look after there cars but try and get a good result using aerosols!
> You live and learn young man
> Hopefully you will learn that's a complete **** up


Nothing wrong with rattle cans Ive got a good finish using them


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

kempe said:


> Nothing wrong with rattle cans Ive got a good finish using them


Seriously? I would love to see one of your jobs involving a paint blend and lacquer fade that would demonstrate how effective rattle cans are. I may then be persuaded to throw away my expensive spray guns in their favour....:lol:

Cheers
David


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CD Cornwall said:


> Seriously? I would love to see one of your jobs involving a paint blend and lacquer fade that would demonstrate how effective rattle cans are. I may then be persuaded to throw away my expensive spray guns in their favour....:lol:
> 
> Cheers
> David










Friend hit a wall so only had a few hours to put right so his other half wouldnt see. I did the blend some where in the middle of the bumper you tell me where?


----------



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

kempe said:


> Friend hit a wall so only had a few hours to put right so his other half wouldnt see. I did the blend some where in the middle of the bumper you tell me where?


That looks amazing!

Would you mind telling me where I went wrong? I am just going to try polish em up, if that fails I just going to spend 200 quid for the bodyshop to do it.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

kempe said:


> Friend hit a wall so only had a few hours to put right so his other half wouldnt see. I did the blend some where in the middle of the bumper you tell me where?


Great job there! :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CD Cornwall said:


> Seriously? I would love to see one of your jobs involving a paint blend and lacquer fade that would demonstrate how effective rattle cans are. I may then be persuaded to throw away my expensive spray guns in their favour....:lol:
> 
> Cheers
> David


Time to throw away your spray guns fella :lol:


----------



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

andy-mcq said:


> This is what I don't understand on Dw
> People who want to look after there cars but try and get a good result using aerosols!
> You live and learn young man
> Hopefully you will learn that's a complete **** up


Indeed live and learn, should never have started in the first place  definitely have learnt my lesson!


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i always have a go if i get damage , if i can polish it and see what happens , if i burn through then it still needs the body shop so you havnt lost anything , would even have a go and the original posters repaint efforts just incase tbh


----------



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

XRDAN said:


> wow that's bad! if you want to get in to painting for a hobby get an old panel to practice on, if you just want to save money it never really works out.
> 
> now do you realise that 200 to repair scratched paintwork is actually a bargain?:thumb:


Damn right! Should just spend the cash!


----------



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

craigeh123 said:


> Id try and use a polisher and remove what you can , rattle cans are ok if you know what your doing . i can do mirror casings etc with aerosol but ive yet to attempt a blend !


Will try that, cheers matey!


----------



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

:: blade :: said:


> wet sand the area and machine polish it. will look 10x better


Thank you, will definitely try it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Atongmu said:


> Thank you, will definitely try it.


Sent you a PM


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

get some cellulose thinners and wipe it all off , it will never look any good how you masked a square around it


----------



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

Andyb0127 said:


> Feck me that brings a new meaning to a smart repair being A4 size.
> 
> At least you have admited you've messed up, honestly your better of leaving it to the professionals. No matter how much advice we can give that all needs to taken back and start again. Best option save your money and have it done properly at meat then it will look right.


Thank you matey


----------



## Atongmu (Jul 29, 2013)

putzie said:


> i always have a go if i get damage , if i can polish it and see what happens , if i burn through then it still needs the body shop so you havnt lost anything , would even have a go and the original posters repaint efforts just incase tbh


That's what I thought... Give it a go myself first and see what happens, it's a 2000 quid car and I just didn't think spending hundreds on the bodyshop is realistic. Well, at least I tried and failed, learnt my lesson. Ha


----------



## CD Cornwall (Aug 12, 2010)

kempe said:


> Friend hit a wall so only had a few hours to put right so his other half wouldnt see. I did the blend some where in the middle of the bumper you tell me where?


That looks very acceptable from what I can see. So this means I can change my business model from using high quality materials and expensive equipment and a lifetime guarantee and tackle any job such as bonnets etc. using spray cans!! This is a revelation. Thank you for showing us professional sprayers the way forward. Who would have thought?

Sorry for the OTT sarcasm, but clearly, when dealing with higher level, larger repairs, especially involving more difficult colours like silvers, rattle cans are not an appropriate answer. I see amateur jobs coming in now and then and while I understand why someone would have a go and it is possible to get reasonable results using cans on small or low down areas, they are obviously not a professional solution.

Your initial comment "Nothing wrong with rattle cans Ive got a good finish using them" suggests they are a replacement for a professional spray job, which they are not. The OP's job would is inappropriate for rattle cans because the area is too big, it's on the side of the vehicle making it fully visible and getting a matching finish is difficult to say the least. Also, there's the question of longevity - a 1K lacquer does not have the ability to stand the rigours of the road like a 2K lacquer will.

I don't know why I'm bothering with this when most people already know there's a reason why car lovers use SMART or body shops to fix their cars rather than going down the cheap & cheerful route!

Have a nice day!

Cheers
David


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

kempe said:


> Friend hit a wall so only had a few hours to put right so his other half wouldnt see. I did the blend some where in the middle of the bumper you tell me where?


looks pretty good:thumb: problem with rattle cans is the lacquer just doesnt last. i reckon if you were painting with guns and quality paint the results would be even better as you know what your doing...

did you not attempt a blow in on the wing damage? (where it meets the bottom of the headlight)


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

XRDAN said:


> looks pretty good:thumb: problem with rattle cans is the lacquer just doesnt last. i reckon if you were painting with guns and quality paint the results would be even better as you know what your doing...
> 
> did you not attempt a blow in on the wing damage? (where it meets the bottom of the headlight)


No would of loved to spend a bit more time on it it was just so the other half didnt kill my friend


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

CD Cornwall said:


> That looks very acceptable from what I can see. So this means I can change my business model from using high quality materials and expensive equipment and a lifetime guarantee and tackle any job such as bonnets etc. using spray cans!! This is a revelation. Thank you for showing us professional sprayers the way forward. Who would have thought?
> 
> Sorry for the OTT sarcasm, but clearly, when dealing with higher level, larger repairs, especially involving more difficult colours like silvers, rattle cans are not an appropriate answer. I see amateur jobs coming in now and then and while I understand why someone would have a go and it is possible to get reasonable results using cans on small or low down areas, they are obviously not a professional solution.
> 
> ...


Suggests to me that it is possible with the right skills to get a good result with aerosols dependant on damage,cost and preference of the car owner.

Well done great results but deffinetly paint shop for me.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CD Cornwall said:


> That looks very acceptable from what I can see. So this means I can change my business model from using high quality materials and expensive equipment and a lifetime guarantee and tackle any job such as bonnets etc. using spray cans!! This is a revelation. Thank you for showing us professional sprayers the way forward. Who would have thought?
> 
> Sorry for the OTT sarcasm, but clearly, when dealing with higher level, larger repairs, especially involving more difficult colours like silvers, rattle cans are not an appropriate answer. I see amateur jobs coming in now and then and while I understand why someone would have a go and it is possible to get reasonable results using cans on small or low down areas, they are obviously not a professional solution.
> 
> ...


Bumper done with cans (put on for color match)


Covers 


Rattle can roof




Mini roof rattle cans 


And this is a the rest of the mini painted in candy red 3 stage using a silverline gun from screwfix for £20


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

kempe said:


> Bumper done with cans (put on for color match)
> 
> 
> Covers
> ...


Great post, good results there!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Kempe how are you getting that level of gloss from 1k lacquer , everytime i use it i lay it on nice it looks great and then suffers massive die back


----------



## Cthrower (Sep 19, 2011)

craigeh123 said:


> Kempe how are you getting that level of gloss from 1k lacquer , everytime i use it i lay it on nice it looks great and then suffers massive die back


I wonder if he's using 1K, or 2K?
I've never seen a 1K Aerosol finish of that quality before!

http://www.specialistpaints.com/products/2k-clear-coat-canz


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Its using 1k for all of them apart from the mini roof which was using 2k clear The astra roof was sprayed using cheap spray paint offline IIRC It was simoniz pait for about £3 a can the clear was halfords. I wet sanded it back and polished it up using a DA,


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the roof being done you can even see the cans 


Paint used on the mini deep candy red 


Silver base coat laid down using a 24 ltr compressor and £20 spray gun 






Then wetsanding


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Also a rattle can job


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just doing a bit of work on a friends car while she is away, I had a rumage though the garage as I didnt really want to spend a lot of money on it. So I found a few bits and set to work

This Is what Im trying to remove 






So started with sanding it back using a palm sander and 80 grit paper till all of the lose rust was removed

Next Rust remedy was applied in 2 coats leaving 15 mins between coats

Next was a bit of filler over the top just to smooth out the pits leaft by the rust.

Once dry I went over the filler 1st with 120 grit to flatten then 240 grit smooth out then followed up with 320, 600 and 800 to finish it off.

Then once done a coat of primer then a futher 2 more coats 10 minutes between, Once done went over the area using 1200 grit to smooth it out.

Then a coat of silver to make sure all was flat which it was then another coat was applied leaving this for now.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

That'll probably machine polish out. Did one like that the other day. A woman went to Halfrauds and they sold her the aerosol and told her just to spray it all over the affected area. What a mess, but it did come off.


----------

